# Error Code D01577



## krw (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all

Just been playing with a Carly ODB adapter and also an iCarsofti910 code reader and keep getting the following code error:

D01577 Signal err (Wheel Torque Drive 4, ID:WMOM DRV 4 transmitter: DME1-qualifiers.

Have tried internet search but come up blank - just get references to Borg and Beck clutch plate parts.

Anyone have any idea ?

Car is UK 520d SE F11 manual gearbox

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Tommy Kho (Nov 1, 2020)

I have the same problem, did you get it sorted?
Many thanks.


----------

